# B13 Lip kit



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

Does anybody know where i can get a lip kit for a B13??? type doesnt matter.


----------



## DRE DUB (Dec 2, 2006)

Late 80's Mazda 626, Toyota Camry, and VW Jetta. Here's some pics of mine.
































I hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

where did u get it at? does it fit perfectly?


----------



## DRE DUB (Dec 2, 2006)

You have to cut it a little in the center to get it to fit perfectly. It's easy and a cheap way to add a cosmetic upgrade to your B13. You can also add it to the rear to give it a more aggressive look. You can go to your local junkyard and take it off a 88'-89' Mazda 626. Look around the Va. and you'll see them on the older 626. Join www.sr20-forum.com and www.sr20forum.com, you'll find a lot of things you can do with a B13.

You can thank me later!


----------



## willisb (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay im like so new to cars and this is my 1st one and I wanted to know what you ment by cutting the center where would I have 2 cut and how mush if I do it my self as in tools I would need to have


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

just get a Stillen lip kit, its made to fit, and it looks way better than that Mazda thing but if you don't have a couple bones then go for the Mazda. I have no idea how to cut it take it to a body shop if your unsure but just line it up and you'll see what you need to cut to make it fit better so it lines up good.


----------



## willisb (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you know how much that kit cost from da junk yard


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

what the Mazda kit? depends on the junkyard and how much they think they can get for it from you, you can bargain with them, I wouldn't tell them its for a B13, just act like your getting it for you Mazda that you don't really have. Should be less than 100 for the whole kit. 

as for the Stillen kit I doubt you'll find it at a junk yard, try craigslist I saw one once for like 100 which is mad cheap, they still have it on Stillen's site for under 400 I believe like 380 or maybe less, You can try ebay. where do you live? I have an extra front stillen lip that needs some body work I can give to you for next to nothing if you live close to CT.


----------



## willisb (Mar 15, 2010)

I stay in florida I can pay for shipping if we can work something out


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

hm I don't know if it would be worth it shipping wise, my brother told me its 50 bucks to ship and thats from VA to CT. Plus its currently 2008+ Lexus white starfire pearl painted and what I mean by needs some body work is I hit a hard pack of snow with it so on the lower center bottom of it, it is cracked in 3 places so it would probably take fiberglass bonding and strengthening to bridge it back in one solid piece, then you'd have to paint it but I guess you might have to do that anyways. its made out of urethane I believe, if you give me your cell# I can send you a pic of it to help you understand. The Stillen front lip is much bigger than the mazda, its designed to be glued on or screwed in over your stock bumper, it covers up over half of the stock bumper and then you paint it to make it look like one piece, I was quoted 350 to have a new one mounted on and painted. let me know


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

i'm trying to figure out how to put an image on here from my computer?


----------



## willisb (Mar 15, 2010)

3219475014


----------



## 93starfireSE-R (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll send you like 4 pics via phone tomorrow since its like midnight now and I don't wanna wake ya


----------

